# the going rate?



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

what is the going rates of Rv parks around texas for full hookup's and long term? if i were to get a rv to live in, whats it gonna cost me to park it in a ok park? water,electric,sewer,cable?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

depends on where, iv'e seen them in surfside from 200 - 350 a month.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

seabo said:


> depends on where, iv'e seen them in surfside from 200 - 350 a month.


im just wondering about anywhere on the coast. galveston would be my first pick:spineyes:


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Bolivar yacht basin has covered & uncovered spaces, however the covered ones have a waiting list. But the uncovered are $200/month + electric, no cable. Free boat ramp.


----------

